# I'm RICH!!! *yawn*



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

This morning I received an email informing me that I've won 850,000 British pounds and a Kia Sorrento.

I think I'll pass on this one, the HST would kill me, besides, I'm still trying to collect the other 50 or so fortunes left to me by the rep of the great grandson's best friend's cousin of the late (14 times removed) Emperor of Nigeria.

So, what have YOU done today?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

your junk mail is much more interesting than mine All I get are promotions for Viagra and 'enlargement' wonder drugs.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I get phone calls from a robotic voice
"Congratulations!!! As a telus customer you have been selected as a winner of ...."
Dude I'm a Bell customer!

The other calls I get are from my bank: "Do you want life insurance?", "do you want a new VISA card?", "Do you want credit protection?", "Do you want disability insurance?"

I wish I could demand all the money I lost on the minutes I spent on these calls back....


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

You'll all be getting a copy of my baby brothers' new book: How I Turned 4 Million in Seattle Real Estate into 100. Dollars Cash. 

Of course it will be autographed, if I can find which park he's living in.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

my dad beleaves he is gonna win the readers digest sweep stakes gets mad if u throw out the envelope


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> your junk mail is much more interesting than mine All I get are promotions for Viagra and 'enlargement' wonder drugs.


Does it work??? 
Hey! You can combine that new found knowledge with the offer I received a few minutes ago, 'Stay at home as a Medical Transcriptionist.'

Let me know how it works out. I can use the extra.... ermmmm.... income.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow we're in the same boat, I'm still trying to collect the $50,000,000 that my Nigerian banker friend tells me about.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope you collect soon, I hear they're all moving to Iraq


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

If you had 850K BP why the hell would you want a Kia?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bok said:


> I hope you collect soon, I hear they're all moving to Iraq


Yup that's why he's telling me to give him $5000 for all the processing fee!!! What an idiot! LOL!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I know it's pretty obvious to all of us that this is definitely stupid and unreal!
But just remind some of the older folks... i have a friend's mom that believed it and transferred the money! and it wuzn't just $5000...


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

gimlid said:


> If you had 850K BP why the hell would you want a Kia?


Aaaaahhh!!!!!! If one were to believe the email title---> Promotion Secret No.: KIAPROMO2010XXXX <------ we are to believe that this is a promo offered by the wonderful folks at Kia. Now, is it so hard to believe that someone would pay you to drive a Kia?? hmmmm??

With all those x's in there at first I thought it was something playing upon my primal instincts. I have none 

MoneyMoneyMoney!!! Go green eh


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

good luck!
dont forget go get the 5000G fish tank or bigger , and get your dream fish !( MONSTER TANK)


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

A co worker of mine got sucked into the lottery win for 850,000 euros. She showed the email to several people, all of whom said don't reply it is a scam. She said she had to go for it in case it was real. Fortunately she woke up before sending him money. Then she sent him a nasty email asking how he could scam innocent people, never heard back from him. I get all of the above scams by mail, email, and phone. Twice I pressed one on the phone. I think they phone everyone saying "as a valued telus customer", then next time around they select another company. I was selected because I was a "valued Zellers customer". I stopped shopping there when they got too pushy with their credit cards. 

When I pressed 1, I was informed of a wonderful resort that was so great, they just have to spread the word, but they won't talk to you unless you have a valid credit card. hmmmmm. I'm gonna pass on that one.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been getting harassed by HBC... sigh...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, I would hope that they would bonus a bit better car if you won 850,000 pounds.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Wow, I would hope that they would bonus a bit better car if you won 850,000 pounds.


The money is to pay for fuel *snort*


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

pisces said:


> good luck!
> dont forget go get the 5000G fish tank or bigger , and get your dream fish !( MONSTER TANK)


My wife would fill it with guppies.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Recently saw a show on the infamous Nigerian scams. There are a few countries that are looking into hunting these people down. An offshoot to the scrutiny is that The Powers That Be in Iran are offering their country as a base of operations to the scammers. They would be unreachable there.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

*how about this one*

I heard while back that the phone scam is back. They call people and quickly hang up. It still show the number on the display. Some people can't help themseves and have to call the number back. It appears like a local number but reality is, it's a long distance and they charge insane amount of money per second! So don't be surpriced if your curiosity cost you couple of hundred....... phew, good thing I don't care who called, could have been just a wrong number......


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Things are looking up. Another 750,000 British pounds...and a BMW!


Your email address on ticket number 5647005456199 has won a BMW X6 XDrive Car and a total cash prize of £750,000.00 Great British Pounds For claims and due remittance of funds. Please contact the claims
officer for more information. Claims Officer: George Wesley.


----------

